# Any suggestions?



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

I usually catch a few small black bass on drifting minnows or on nightcrawlers. I am interested in learning new techniques using artificials like worms and tubes. Any suggestions on what to use? Type, color, size, technique, etc. Any help would be greatly appreciated as I am new to bass fishing. Thank you.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

My number one bass catching tool is a Texas rigged dark green tube craw.

It's great because you can fish it anywhere except through thick weeds. It's the type of bait that you should have a target in mind when you cast. For example right next to a log, a dock, the edge of any type weeds, be it lilly pads, rushes, even trees that are sagging in the water. The idea is to drag the bait in front of the fish. You're not trying to get it to chase it, your trying to coax it into eating it, even if it doesn't really want to. You can convince them to do this because it's simply such an easy meal. I mean it's just sitting there right in front of their face.

Here, watch this video. I only saw the first minute of it because my internet blows, but I'm sure he's going to show exactly what I'm talking about. I'm not sure what plastics he tells you to use. But I've had far and away my best luck on the watermelon or watermelon/char. I've tried red, black, white, blue, mixtures of them all, nothing works the same as the drab green. Look at the pic below the video, you'll see what I'm talking about.















I have this tied on for a good 50% of my casts, and I know I sound like a used car salesman with how confident I am in this, but it really works.


----------



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

Than you, diver_sniper. Thanks for your effort in your response! I appreciate it. I did pick up some 3.5" Coffee Tubes in green pumpkin and Gamakatsu Hooks (size #2 and 3/16oz). I will take your advice.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

If you are looking to fish think weeds, try a jig and pig. If I am fishing slightly heavy cover or timber, a 1/4 to 1/2 oz jig and trailer work great. For heavy cover try using 3/4 to 1 oz jig and trailer to punch through the cover. I'm not sure if you have an opportunity to fish heavy cover, but it's a great spot for the summer time. Pretty much any jig and trailer will work in all situations, you'll find your own personal favorite with time.


----------



## countryboy (May 14, 2008)

bango minnow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats all i got to say. the bango minnow is a guaranteed bass catcher.


----------



## countryboy (May 14, 2008)

Diver sniper said this.

It's great because you can fish it anywhere except through thick weeds. It's the type of bait that you should have a target in mind when you cast. For example right next to a log, a dock, the edge of any type weeds, be it lilly pads, rushes, even trees that are sagging in the water. The idea is to drag the bait in front of the fish. You're not trying to get it to chase it, your trying to coax it into eating it, even if it doesn't really want to. You can convince them to do this because it's simply such an easy meal. I mean it's just sitting there right in front of their face.

Here, watch this video. I only saw the first minute of it because my internet blows, but I'm sure he's going to show exactly what I'm talking about. I'm not sure what plastics he tells you to use. But I've had far and away my best luck on the watermelon or watermelon/char. I've tried red, black, white, blue, mixtures of them all, nothing works the same as the drab green. Look at the pic below the video, you'll see what I'm talking about.















I have this tied on for a good 50% of my casts, and I know I sound like a used car salesman with how confident I am in this, but it really works.[/quote]
_____________________________________________________________

I`ll bet he`s from the North. Gimme a break, yankees come to the south thinking we know nothing about business. And ain`t gonna broadcast nothin'. and they come down here and look at our fishing techniques and give`em a name, put `em on TV and advertise outdoors business.

People I`ve been using that rig since I was 9. and all of the sudden there gonna put it on TV. Boy, talk about desprate.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Yanks... Ya know I always get a kick out of that. We don't really have names for people down south... I always figured they were just regular people like me. Just a little angrier apparently.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

hey THANKS!

I usually just go strait up with the worm and hook, but i decided to give the texas rig a try and it works GREAT in the weeds!


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

diver_sniper said:


> Yanks... Ya know I always get a kick out of that. We don't really have names for people down south... I always figured they were just regular people like me. Just a little angrier apparently.


Some are still bitter over losing that civil war. People still fly that confederate flag as though its something to be PROUD of too. After 140 years or so, it might be time to move on. :eyeroll:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Bagman said:


> diver_sniper said:
> 
> 
> > Yanks... Ya know I always get a kick out of that. We don't really have names for people down south... I always figured they were just regular people like me. Just a little angrier apparently.
> ...


They are not the only people to still hold on to the past. :eyeroll:


----------

